# Sanding discs - which and where?



## apicius9 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,

I had ordered from Supergrits for some time but the last few times had a few annoying things, like belts that were not the right size (6"x 50"?), and discs that would not adhere. They told me to stick them in a microwave, but I'd rather just buy some that work as intended. So, where do you guys get 9" and 12" discs (around 100 grit). Oh, and what's the best way to get the residue off the disc when you change them? I think I also need a few more belts in 6x48, but since I rarely deal with metal, except for thin spacers, most good quality ones work for me there. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 16, 2014)

Stefan - try Klingspor's Woodworking at www.woodworkingshop.com. They carry everything and have great customer service as well. Look through their catalogue and you'll find all kinds of wood working goodies.


----------



## Bill Burke (Feb 16, 2014)

I get all my abrasives from Trugrit. WWW.trugrit.com


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 16, 2014)

+1 to Bill, but I can only find 60 grit 12" discs there...


----------



## CPD (Feb 16, 2014)

Add a +1 for Klingspor's Woodworking Shop. 

I have a few different woodworking supply vendors that I like for different products but when it comes to belts, Klingspor is my go to. Klingspor is actually an abrasive manufacturer, and (I have always assumed) the woodworking shop is their retail branch, I think. They have great service and a good selection.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 17, 2014)

I find it hard to get adhesive backed discs here in Oz and have had to resort to hook and loop system.Initially i was worried that the extra padding would make it very hard to get things square but it hasnt proved to be a drama.In one way i am glad as removing the adhesive was a Pain.Best method i found was gentle scraping with a 30mm chisel.Acetone got gummy and messy and turpentine hardly did anything.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but can anyone tell me where can I buy 12" disc with hooks? I mean that disk that sticks to the machine and then you stick abrasive disks with hook and loop to it. I don't know proper name for this thing and thus can't find online :-\


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 17, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but can anyone tell me where can I buy 12" disc with hooks? I mean that disk that sticks to the machine and then you stick abrasive disks with hook and loop to it. I don't know proper name for this thing and thus can't find online :-\



Carbatec or Hare and Forbes sell them here in Oz.Not sure if they post overseas though.


----------



## Twistington (Feb 17, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but can anyone tell me where can I buy 12" disc with hooks? I mean that disk that sticks to the machine and then you stick abrasive disks with hook and loop to it. I don't know proper name for this thing and thus can't find online :-\



Tada! 
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product/704813/Hegner-Velcro-Disk.htm


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 17, 2014)

Twistington said:


> Tada!
> http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/product/704813/Hegner-Velcro-Disk.htm


Thanks Dan! Exactly what I was looking for.

damn they are expensive


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 17, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but can anyone tell me where can I buy 12" disc with hooks? I mean that disk that sticks to the machine and then you stick abrasive disks with hook and loop to it. I don't know proper name for this thing and thus can't find online :-\


Klingspor's carries a 12" hook and loop disc.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 17, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but can anyone tell me where can I buy 12" disc with hooks? I mean that disk that sticks to the machine and then you stick abrasive disks with hook and loop to it. I don't know proper name for this thing and thus can't find online :-\



It's called velcro.


----------

